# 8000 miles



## Mike1950

What is in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh don't do that. Just show us!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh don't do that. Just show us!!!


I picked up 2 crates today- first one rained when I got it loaded and finished soaking me unloading- got late call and went and got this- It was pouring when I got home -43 degrees- The  had had enough- it will be there in morning- If I have to be tortured - so do you..............

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## jasonb

Clyde's cousin's?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

A new lathe?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

8000 miles? Obviously nothing domestic. Hmm, you've had large quantities of things like Amboyna Burl and Thuya Burl in the past. Maybe one of those... Or something new...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Well, if you have any Thuya in there, folks will be drooling...myself included!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Texasstate

They still letting you drive ? 
Kidding @Mike1950 
Can’t wait to see

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Are we playing 20 questions again?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

TimR said:


> Well, if you have any Thuya in there, folks will be drooling...myself included!


Already have thuya


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Are we playing 20 questions again?


I sent sample to @phinds yesterday.


----------



## Mike1950

Texasstate said:


> They still letting you drive ?
> Kidding @Mike1950
> Can’t wait to see


Grrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Mike1950 ,I bet I would like some to add to my box your working on.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh don't do that. Just show us!!!


I have waited 7 months..... a hint it is wood....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Australian Burls released from quarantine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Ebony logs? Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Australian Burls released from quarantine.


ya got the burl part right- nothin else


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mallee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Amboyna from Thailand or Indonesia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Amboyna from Thailand or Indonesia.


Indo- But Matt already guessed above..... He did the math.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Yeah, but he was on opposite sides of the world with two guesses - amboyna and thuya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Yeah, but he was on opposite sides of the world with two guesses - amboyna and thuya.


Yes- so yall win....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Mike1950 said:


> Yes- so yall win....


Phewww. I am glad my guess was not correct. Not sure we could have handled more Clyde's. 

Can't wait till we get to see the eye candy up close!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Oh boy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Raining, of course I went outside. But....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR

Mike1950 said:


> Oh boy
> 
> View attachment 183480

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

Loved seeing that, thanks for showing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

So 8000 miles...how many pounds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

TimR said:


> So 8000 miles...how many pounds?


over -gulp-900

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Amboyna at $1 a pound, right?

I hope they added some of those famous WB packing peanuts to your crate.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung

So, which slab is mine for being the one to guess Amboyna? 

Nice crate of wood, Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sprung said:


> So, which slab is mine for being the one to guess Amboyna?
> 
> Nice crate of wood, Mike!



Matt your guess was half right. My guess was totally right because I did not guess and therefore I am not wrong. See I been spending alot of time with the wife because of this virus thing. I am starting to understand how it works!!!
Let me know shipping cost mike

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Maverick

Nice...and to go along with the theme....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## tocws2002

Mike1950 said:


> Raining, of course I went outside. But....
> 
> View attachment 183484
> 
> View attachment 183483
> 
> View attachment 183482
> 
> View attachment 183481




Is this the box of wood you were trading for those rifle stocks I have listed? It's beautiful, you should keep a piece for yourself before sending the rest my way!

-jason

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Amboyna at $1 a pound, right?
> 
> I hope they added some of those famous WB packing peanuts to your crate.


I wish....


----------



## Mike1950

On fire

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Texasstate

Wowwwwwza

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

A crate of jewels! How utterly magnificent! Selling any? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

How much to shop that crate to my house? I enjoy teasing people too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Doc you should have said the full crate he'll just ship you the crate empty after he unloads

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Doc you should have said the full crate he'll just ship you the crate empty after he unloads



You’re right! But maybe the crate is already empty... I haven’t seen any photographic evidence that the crate contains anything desirable. The ol’ wood hoarder has probably had that chunk of amboyna sitting on his lathe for the last ten years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Nature Man said:


> A crate of jewels! How utterly magnificent! Selling any? Chuck


selling most

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> How much to shop that crate to my house? I enjoy teasing people too!


500 bucks


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Doc you should have said the full crate he'll just ship you the crate empty after he unloads


Great Idea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> You’re right! But maybe the crate is already empty... I haven’t seen any photographic evidence that the crate contains anything desirable. The ol’ wood hoarder has probably had that chunk of amboyna sitting on his lathe for the last ten years.


what lathe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon

WOW, what a haul!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks @Tony @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

and Thanks @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks @Tony @ripjack13



Welcome...


----------

